# CPU wird heiss



## Crysisheld (28. Januar 2012)

Hallo, 

seit 3 Tagen habe ich das Problem, dass meine CPU sonderbar heiss wird. Die Mainboard Temperatur liegt wie sonst auch auf 38°C. Früher hatte ich immer 42 bis 49° C CPU Temperatur. Jetzt ist es aber 58°C und obwohl die Lüfter max arbeiten wird das Teil nicht kälter? 

In der Wohnung hat sich nichts geändert, alles wie immer. Kann da etwas defekt sein? 

Vielen Dank


----------



## Mad9000 (28. Januar 2012)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> seit 3 Tagen habe ich das Problem, dass meine CPU sonderbar heiss wird. Die Mainboard Temperatur liegt wie sonst auch auf 38°C. Früher hatte ich immer 42 bis 49° C CPU Temperatur. Jetzt ist es aber 58°C und obwohl die Lüfter max arbeiten wird das Teil nicht kälter?
> 
> ...



Wenn alles wie immer ist würde ich es erst einmal mit etwas neuer Leitpaste probieren.
Damit kann das Problem dann geklährt sein.


----------



## Herbboy (28. Januar 2012)

Ja, einfach mal Kühler abbauen, neue Wärmeleitpaste drauf, Kühler entstauben. Auch die Gehäuselüfter mal entstauben. ODer is vlt. sogar einer ausgefallen?

So oder so ist die Temp aber gar kein Grund für irgendwelche Sorgen. D.h. falls Du keine Paste parat hast, musst Du nicht hektisch werden und schnellschnell eine besorgen


----------



## PtOlbrch (14. März 2012)

Hallo,

habe das gleiche Problem. Habe vor kurzem den Arctic Cooling Freezer 13 eingebaut, allerdings kühlt dieser nicht wirklich besser als der Standart Lüfter von Intel (beim Stresstest mittels einer Software hatten die 4 Kerne jeweils ca. 70 Grad und mehr). Mein Prozessor ist der Intel Core I5-2500K. Kann es sein das ich den Lüfter falsch positioniert habe oder die Wärmeleitpasta nicht richtig aufgetragen ist? Die Wärmeleitpasta war zwar schon in der Verpackung aufgetragen, allerdings musste ich den Kühler 2mal an das Mainboard anschrauben weil ich beim ersten Mal den Lüfter in Richtung Ram ausrichten wollte was aber körperlich nicht funktionierte woraufhin ich ihn wieder abschrauben musste und dann in Richtung Grafikkarte positioniert habe.
Habe mal Fotos von meinem eingebautem Lüfter gemacht und als Anhänge gespeichert.


----------



## Lukecheater (14. März 2012)

saugt der Lüfter Luft an oder bläst er Luft weg? Das könnte schon ein Grund sein


----------



## PtOlbrch (14. März 2012)

Hallo,

konnte ich leider nicht ersehen ob er Luft an oder wegbläst, handelt sich um diesen Kühler:
Freezer 13


----------



## MisterSmith (14. März 2012)

PtOlbrch schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> konnte ich leider nicht ersehen ob er Luft an oder wegbläst, handelt sich um diesen Kühler:
> Freezer 13


 Wenn der Lüfter immer noch so angebracht ist, wie auf einem der Fotos, saugt dieser die Luft sehr wahrscheinlich an. Die Wärmeleitpaste ist eigentlich nur dazu gedacht, die Mikrorisse auf den Kontaktflächen zu füllen, weniger ist da meistens mehr.

Es gibt aber auch, wie bei mir Kühler, die eine relativ unebene Fläche haben, da hilft dann nur Schleifen. Allerdings auf einer absolut planen Oberfläche, ich habe auf dieser glaube ich 1000'er Schleifpapier angeklebt und den Kühler langsam, mit gleichbleibender Stärke darüber hin und her "gleiten" lassen.

Ein paar Stunden muss man dafür einkalkulieren, wenn man es sehr genau machen will.

Aber vielleicht ist auch einfach nur der Kühler schlecht, schau mal im Netz per Suchmaschine, dort findest du sicher Vergleichswerte, an denen du dich orientieren kannst.


----------



## PtOlbrch (14. März 2012)

Heisst also an der Ausrichtung des Kühlers kann es nicht liegen?


----------



## MisterSmith (14. März 2012)

PtOlbrch schrieb:


> Heisst also an der Ausrichtung des Kühlers kann es nicht liegen?


 Ich habe jetzt mal kurz geschaut, dass hättest aber eigentlich du machen sollen. 
http://www.amazon.de/Arctic-Freezer-K%C3%BChler-Sockel-1366/dp/B0048F64DU
Erster Kommentar mit "deinem" Prozessor: _Durch den Freezer 13 hält er mit o.g. Einstellungen eine saubere Temp  von nicht mehr als 51°C, also satte 20°C weniger unter Volllast._

Ich kann mir schwer vorstellen, dass nur alleine aufgrund der Ausrichtung, du 19° mehr hast.


----------



## Lukecheater (14. März 2012)

wenn er ansaugt wäre das kein problem, es wäre halt schlecht wenn er die warme Abwärme auf die GraKa bläst und es dann zwischen Lüfter und GraKa zu nem Wärmestau kommt.
Ansonsten wie Smith sagt halt einfach mal nachschauen ob der Kühlkörper plan auf der CPU aufliegen kann. Später könnte man vllt als Option auch noch das Austauschen der WLP nehmen.


----------



## PtOlbrch (14. März 2012)

Hm oder die Messungen sind falsch, habe mit Prime95 einen Stresstest durchgeführt und mit HWMonitor die Messungen ausgelesen.


----------



## Herbboy (14. März 2012)

kann auch sein, dass die Messung nicht ganz stimmt. Schau doch mal im BIOS im Helthstatus oder so ähnlich, wie die Temp dort ist. Auch mal abwarten, damit die CPU heiß werden kann.

Wie ist denn die Belüftung allgemein in Deinem gehäuse? Hast Du vorne einen Gehäuselüfter, und ist auf dem Weg von Gehäuselüfter zur CPU alles frei, oder ist da vieles im Weg (Festplatten, Kabel...) ?  

Es kann auch an der kleinen Karte liegen, die über der Graka iszt - ist das eine Soundkarte? Bau die doch mal aus und teste dann, wie es ist. Das ist halt in dem Fall dann nicht optimal, wenn man einen CPU-Kühler hat, dessen Lüfter "nach unten" zeigt - da ist dann halt weniger PLatz für Luft.


Wegen ansaugen/blasen: halt doch einfach mal die Hand zwischen Graka und CPU-Lüfter, dann merkst Du ja, ob er bläst oder nicht.


----------



## PtOlbrch (14. März 2012)

Hi,

jopp handelt sich um eine Soundkarte. Ein seperater Gehäuselüfter ist nicht eingebaut nur dieser neben dem Kühler!!


----------



## Zocker15xD (14. März 2012)

PtOlbrch schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> jopp handelt sich um eine Soundkarte. Ein seperater Gehäuselüfter ist nicht eingebaut nur dieser neben dem Kühler!!



Ich würde den Kühler nochmal runter und neu Wärmeleitpaste draufmachen, falls die Messungen doch stimmen. Wenn du dir nicht sicher bist, ob du alles richtig gemacht hast, kannst ja auch auf Youtube n Video dazu anschauen oder so wo genau beschireben wird wie mans macht.


----------



## PtOlbrch (14. März 2012)

Hallo,

jo montiert ist er wie in einem Youtube-Video (ausser vielleicht die Ausrichtung). Habe mal im Bios nachgeschaut und den PC ca. 2 Stunden so alleine gelassen und danach ein Bild gemacht, hier:


----------



## Lukecheater (14. März 2012)

dann scheint es ein Auslesefehler zu sein, denn eine CPU-Temperatur von 39° ist meiner Meinung nach vollkommen in Ordnung und nichts auffälliges.


----------



## PtOlbrch (14. März 2012)

Ahso na dann kann ich vielleicht beruhigt sein, irritiert mich nur das der Kunde bei Amazon.de schreibt er habe ca. 51 Grad bei Volllast, wobei dieser sicherlich noch das ganze Gehäuse besser belüftet hat, ich selbst habe keinen Gehäuselüfter.


----------



## Herbboy (14. März 2012)

Also, ich würde bei Gelegenheit mindestens einen Gehäuselüfter einbauen. Und zwar am wichtigsten "hinten oben", denn der transportiert die warme Luft raus - das geht von allein nicht ganz so einfach. Und einen hinteren Marken-Lüfter mit 1200 U/min wirst Du auch so gut wie gar nicht hören. Vorne wäre dann noch einer sinnvoll mit maximal 800 U/min, wobei der weniger wichtig ist, da durch den UNterdruck im Gehäuse kühle Luft von außen auch von alleine im gewissen Maße eingesaugt wird.


----------



## PtOlbrch (14. März 2012)

Ahso hinten oben ist doch ein Lüfter, der war beim Gehäuse schon eingebaut (sorry habe ich vergessen zu erwähnen). Hier ein Bild:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zocker15xD (14. März 2012)

Mehr brauchst du im Prinzip auch nicht. Ins Gehäuse kommt die Luft selber, nur um sie rauszutransportieren ist halt der Gehäuselüfter hinten wichtig.


----------



## PtOlbrch (15. März 2012)

Ohjee habe eben für ca. 30 min. Battlefield 3 gespielt und im Hintergrund CPUID Hardware Monitor laufen lassen um die Werte zu messen. Die Max Werte sind schon heftig!!!


----------



## Herbboy (15. März 2012)

also, da würd ich vlt mal neue Paste besorgen, den Kühler abmachen und die alte Paste wegmachen, neue drauf (nur GANZ wenig auf die CPU, so dass man GRAD SO die Schrift der CPU bei gutem Licht nicht mehr erkennt) und Kühler wieder aufmontieren.


----------



## PtOlbrch (15. März 2012)

Werd ich morgen machen, schonmal vielen Dank für eure Hilfe ))


----------



## Kreon (15. März 2012)

Hast du schon ein anders Tool als HardwareMonitor ausprobiert? Vielleicht liegt hier ein offset vor?


----------



## PtOlbrch (16. März 2012)

Hallo,

habe den Lüfter mal in eine andere Richtung ausgerichtet und zwar in Richtung Arbeitsspeicher was zuerst nicht funktionierte weil ich nicht daran gedacht habe den 1.Riegel vorm Lüfter kurz mal rauszunehmen und nach dem Einbauen des Lüfters wieder reinzuschieben 
Werte sind schon etwas besser, habe mit Prime95 einen Stresstest für ein paar Minuten gemacht und dabei wurden keine 70 Grad mehr gemessen. Max Gradzahl waren 60 Grad laut Hardware Monitor bei nur einem Kern während gleichzeitig CPU Cool alles unter 60 Grad blieb (die Werte bei Hardware Monitor weichen ca. 3 Grad von CPU Cool ab)


----------



## PtOlbrch (16. März 2012)

So, hier mal die neuen Werte nach ca. 20 min. Stresstest unter Prime95 
Habe:
- Den Lüfter Richtung Arbeitsspeicher montiert.
- Den PC etwas freier stehen als davor heisst ein klein wenig mehr Abstand zur Wand
- Offenbar lief der Gehäuselüfter nicht, mir ist jedenfalls aufgefallen das dieser kleine weisse 3 Pin-Floppy-Anschluss vom Lüfter nicht richtig in einem 4-Pin vom Mainboard drinn war, habe sie dann mit Aux verbunden, wie gesagt habe aber vorher nicht mehr nachgeschaut ob der Lüfter da schon lief, seit nach dem Anschliessen läuft er allerdings.


----------



## Lukecheater (17. März 2012)

Das sieht jetzt aber total in Ordnung aus mMn.


----------



## Zocker15xD (17. März 2012)

Ja, die sind völlig in Ordnung.


----------

